# Color Retention



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

I happen to be coincendentally using a lot of primary colors at the moment on a few different commercial projects here in florida. Just trying to get other peoples time tested opinions on what acrylic products you feel last the longest for these difficult colors. Yellow. Blue, Green and Red. I have been using Sher-cryl and Bond plex on metal and tile roofs and roll up doors in the past. With hardly any problems. So far anyway. I used a DTM once a long time ago, (green), that lasted about 6 months and had to repaint it for them. The mfg. paid for it to be done. Labor and material. . I am wondering what you guys think are the best acrylic products for the kind of exposure to the tropical sun here in cental florida. I have a rather large hotel mansard roof coming up in a few weeks. Red really worries the crap out of me. It fades extremely fast. I have forwarned the general manager of the hotel a couple times. But he has an unwavering owner, insisting on the red roof. Any suggestions for products with the best color retention? I have 40-50/gal in the budget, but have saved on other product cost and could go a little higher without incurring to much of a hardship. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tough one. If you can still get factory pre mixed colors I'd go that route personally. Even if the color isn't exactly what you need, they should be able to tint the pre mixed a little. I'd trust that over a deep base shot full of colorant. Aura would be my second choice for color retention, but for roof decking not my first choice of products. This is a great question and hopefully someone out there has done something similar and can help out a little more.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Reds fade. One can not change the laws of paint chemistry.

I will admit that I am not familiar with the latest coatings and if they have UV reflectors in them, but colors do fade especially in that sun. I suppose that's why pastels are so popular in the tropics?

BTW, what NC said about factory pre-mixes has always been my experience too. Even to the extent where I have mixed unadulterated factory standard colors to get the custom color I wanted.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

Your right on on that one NC. And we do as you mentioned whenever it works out. Since ultra deep bases are in fact clear to start with. In fact we are doing just that very thing on a Ramada inside walls with Ramada Red. And it is helping tremendously that it is shot in Real REd factory base.
The exterior is also getting that same color and the main reason for the question. I'm using SWP zero voc inside. Wondering what is the best outside. I'm probaqably going to use Bond plex or flex what ever it is. 
but I can't believe with all the R and D and products they have i was shocked it only comes in flat. It does have a matt sheen when i use it on standing seam metal mansards. So it will be ok. Just saying... 
Also with reds I learned a long time ago if thier is one color you cant cross match with another paint mfg. its going to be a red one. The more true red it is the tougher the going is. I don't even try anymore. Its just go with the brand from the chart they picked or pick a new red with the mfg im using. They cannot do it. And that raises the other problem NC. You can't just pick a factory red and make a color close. Thats asking for trouble. Ramada red is one color. Staples Red is another. Todays customers are always on Red alert... Haha Pun intended. lol And will question any color that is close. Heck they question the ones that are right all the time.
Any other SWP products? I know its limited. I will ask my rep. But I like to get real liife painters experienced input and give it more weight.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Silicone alkyd for single component. Aliphatic urethane for 2 component. Waterbased single component Aura Exterior.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I have used the following materials with excellent results.

Simco coatings Silkyd Enamel 7001-7010.
Check out their web sight and PDS it maybe just what your looking for.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

I was just told by the manager at the local SWP that his opinion of the best product would be Resilience tinted with the envirotoner colorants. 

Any one have any experience with resilience in a primary color like red? . I have never used it for anything. What do you normally pay for it? It's going on a tile mansard roof. Steep slope, almost vertical.


----------



## the paintman (Feb 3, 2012)

*OP update color Retention*

I just went by a job we did 2 years ago (for an ongoing customer) and I have never been so dissapointed with the failed color retention. Granted it is almost safety yellow. But we used SWP Shercryl HPA , which stands for High Performaanc Acrylic. To me low performance acrylic would have retained as much color. At around 50/gal i cannot believe SWP with all thiier Rand D cannot come up with something that last longer. It's unfortunate. I am using what the customer thinks is the best product (speced by them) and have painted over 10,000 doors in the last 3 years for them on over 15 storage facility roll up doors. The sun is brutal in florida, but why can't SWP (who has an auto paint division) make a house paint that rivals auto paint in color retention?

And would you relay your dissapointment to the customer and ask if they are interested in exploring other products and/or suppliers or let it ride until they raise the issue? I sure hate to risk being guilty by association


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

the paintman said:


> I was just told by the manager at the local SWP that his opinion of the best product would be Resilience tinted with the envirotoner colorants.
> 
> Any one have any experience with resilience in a primary color like red? . I have never used it for anything. What do you normally pay for it? It's going on a tile mansard roof. Steep slope, almost vertical.


 Didnt care for it. You will have to work at break-neck speed just to keep a wet edge.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

What about a clear UV protectant over the red paint. I have never used it...but I once saw it in the specs for a Taco Bell I quoted.


----------

